# Would you do this to save just over $400.00?



## Christopix (Feb 7, 2014)

Like all of us, I'm trying to save money where I can here and there.  While I work out of my home, and can make time for firewood tending, I don't have the room on my land (or neighborhood) that would allow for a grapple load of logs delivered.

Over the past couple of winters, I've bought firewood already cut and split.  The wood I bought last year from TreehuggerFarms.com was exceptionally good - de-barked, semi seasoned, and dried nicely on my south facing patio to a MC of approximately 20% +/- a few.  It was expensive though.  And, I'm looking to get another 4 cord to get ahead for next year.  It will cost me $986 and change for 4 de-barked cord from TreehuggerFarms.  

I spoke with the guy I got firewood from my first year, not Treehuggerfarms, and he said he would be willing to sell me 4 cord of rounds (I would do the splitting - by hand) for $580.00.  This is a $400.00 difference.  

Would you do it?  

I do have experience splitting by hand.


----------



## SeattleRider (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I work from home same as you so I understand the flexibility with time. Now if the wood is good quality, you don't mind doing the extra labor/getting a good workout then why not.

As far as I am concerned $400 is $400 of my hard earned money, if I can save it and spend it elsewhere then why not.


----------



## BillLion (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, I would. I enjoy hand splitting. 

For me it's even more about the exercise and enjoyment of splitting than the cost-saving; though I'm not opposed to that either!


----------



## Christopix (Feb 7, 2014)

SeattleRider said:


> Well I work from home same as you so I understand the flexibility with time. Now if the wood is good quality, you don't mind doing the extra labor/getting a good workout then why not.
> 
> As far as I am concerned $400 is $400 of my hard earned money, if I can save it and spend it elsewhere then why not.



That is what I was thinking too.  Only problem is with the "good quality" thing.  My last experience buying wood from this guy was the most dirty wood I've ever seen.  And wetter than wet - cut and split.  I might go there to his yard and actually see what I'd be buying before doing it.  

My wife says, "how much is your time worth?"  Figure it would take me at least 40 hours to hand split and stack the 4 cords.  That is about $10.00 per hour...


----------



## Tom Wallace (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, I would do it. I just ordered 2 cords of douglas fir rounds a month ago. Just finished splitting them all last weekend by hand. It's a good workout, and I enjoy splitting it, and saving money. I only paid $220 for the 2 cords, which actually turned out to be about 2.5 cords.

This also depends on the wood. Some is easier to split than others. Douglas fir is prety easy to split, although a 33" round is still difficult to start. I've read that red oak is very easy to split, while willow is incredibly hard to split (and burns poorly). I don't know what kind of wood you're dealing with in NH, but I'm guessing it's oak or maple, not douglas fir.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 7, 2014)

When I was working out of the house my best part of the day was around four or five in the afternoon I would knock off for the day, grab a beer and go out and split some every day.


----------



## SeattleRider (Feb 7, 2014)

In that case I would find someone else who can deliver quality product, I have been reading about the Idaho logs and if that product is available to you then might be worth getting some of that as well.


----------



## Christopix (Feb 7, 2014)

The kind of wood species are: maple, birch, cherry, ash, and a little oak.


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 7, 2014)

The stuff you got last time was already split.
Rounds won't be dry, so if it takes a while to get 'em split and stacked, the wood likely won't be dry by next fall.
Really depends on the type of wood, also.
ETA: You type faster than I think......those wood types give a better chance.
Git 'er dun.


----------



## BillLion (Feb 7, 2014)

Christopix said:


> My wife says, "how much is your time worth?"  Figure it would take me at least 40 hours to hand split and stack the 4 cords.  That is about $10.00 per hour...



That's a great point. It wouldn't be worth it to me from a cost savings standpoint alone. It's the whole package that justifies hand splitting for me.


----------



## Christopix (Feb 7, 2014)

PapaDave said:


> The stuff you got last time was already split.
> Rounds won't be dry, so if it takes a while to get 'em split and stacked, the wood likely won't be dry by next fall.
> Really depends on the type of wood, also.
> ETA: You type faster than I think......those wood types give a better chance.
> Git 'er dun.



True!


----------



## Christopix (Feb 7, 2014)

Is it common to sell wood in the round vs all split?  Curious to know if the price of $145.00 is fair or if you think I could do better.


----------



## Tom Wallace (Feb 7, 2014)

Christopix said:


> Is it common to sell wood in the round vs all split?  Curious to know if the price of $145.00 is fair or if you think I could do better.


It's common in the Seattle area to sell rounds, I imagine it's the same in other areas. $145 for a cord of good hardwood rounds sounds reasonable to me. I don't know much about birch or ash, but I'm pretty sure that most maple, oak and cherry are great woods.


----------



## paul bunion (Feb 7, 2014)

Wonder if you have burnt wood that I have grown.   I have sold logs to treehuggers in the past.   

It is no surprise that your other supplier has dirty wood,  a logger dragged it through who knows what and the it sat on a muddy landing before it got onto a truck.   And wet is wet, it got cut green and made it to you soon after.   I wouldn't expect anything different there.   But does it really matter to you if it shows up dirty at our house.   It is already cut so the dirt won't be destroying your chain.  

I'd worry about getting a load of diseased beech.   Beech bark scale is rather prevalent in your area.   Diseased beech can be close to impossible to split by hand,  even 10" rounds.


----------



## GENECOP (Feb 7, 2014)

I would yes.....


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 7, 2014)

400 clams could rent you a splitter for a day/weekend with plenty left over to pay for the beer you drink while admiring your stacks - just saying?


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 7, 2014)

Most around here sell split.
Heck, save that money for a couple years and buy a splitter.


----------



## nrford (Feb 7, 2014)

$145 a cord almost 1/2 that  price here. I wouldn't burn wood if it cost me that much.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Feb 7, 2014)

Too bad you just can't find it, I've been lucky, I scrounged 6 cords of wood this year. Here in nj there is wood everywhere, you just got to keep your eyes open. Ask some tree cutters, Check Craig's list, all this snow and ice will bring more wood in the spring, lots of tree damage....


----------



## Christopix (Feb 7, 2014)

nrford said:


> $145 a cord almost 1/2 that  price here. I wouldn't burn wood if it cost me that much.



Seriously?  That $145 was for bucked up rounds.  I paid $246.00 per cord (bought 6 cord) last early spring for this years heating season.  Mind you, everything was de-barked and split so it dried quickly and very very little mess.  I can't imagine getting rounds delivered at $73.00 per cord like you are getting there in MI!  I would jump on that deal quickly!

I think the cheapest cut and split delivery around here is $185.00 per cord and green.  And from what I've learned, that is a pretty good deal around these parts.


----------



## NH_Wood (Feb 7, 2014)

Christopix said:


> That is what I was thinking too.  Only problem is with the "good quality" thing.  My last experience buying wood from this guy was the most dirty wood I've ever seen.  And wetter than wet - cut and split.  I might go there to his yard and actually see what I'd be buying before doing it.
> 
> My wife says, "how much is your time worth?"  Figure it would take me at least 40 hours to hand split and stack the 4 cords.  That is about $10.00 per hour...



40 hours to split and stack 3 cord? That's a LONG time. Doesn't take me near 40 hours to drop, buck, haul, split and stack 4 cord. For me, I like working wood - if I could save money by doing more of the work (I do all the work now) - I would  - I'd find another use for the money. I see the Treehugger ads around here all the time in NH - seems like they sell a lot of wood. Cheers!


----------



## tsquini (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, do it.


----------



## Tom Wallace (Feb 7, 2014)

NH_Wood said:


> 40 hours to split and stack 3 cord? That's a LONG time. Doesn't take me near 40 hours to drop, buck, haul, split and stack 4 cord.



Are you using a gas/electric splitter?


----------



## scjotulman (Feb 7, 2014)

Do it. Split by hand and feel good about your workout.  Splitting wood by hand makes the 12 oz curls much more satisfying.


----------



## NH_Wood (Feb 7, 2014)

Tom Wallace said:


> Are you using a gas/electric splitter?


I split quite a bit in the woods - unless it's knotty or tough - then haul the rounds and split with the gas splitter at home. Do you think 40 hours for 3 cord is fast? Cheers!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 7, 2014)

Christopix said:


> Like all of us, I'm trying to save money where I can here and there.  While I work out of my home, and can make time for firewood tending, I don't have the room on my land (or neighborhood) that would allow for a grapple load of logs delivered.
> 
> Over the past couple of winters, I've bought firewood already cut and split.  The wood I bought last year from TreehuggerFarms.com was exceptionally good - de-barked, semi seasoned, and dried nicely on my south facing patio to a MC of approximately 20% +/- a few.  It was expensive though.  And, I'm looking to get another 4 cord to get ahead for next year.  It will cost me $986 and change for 4 de-barked cord from TreehuggerFarms.
> 
> ...



Would not be able to answer your question without knowing what the wood is. Hardwood is not enough information either. I would need to know the type of wood. I will say if it is oak, I would pass on both because not enough time to dry properly.


----------



## Applesister (Feb 7, 2014)

Buying rounds seems odd to me. Or selling, even.
Here its either log or fully processed.
If you have never bought from the treehuggers ask them if you can try a cord of their Rounds to see if you are able to split them.
That way you can see what you are getting. Its a PITA to cut 2" off of wood too long for your stove.
Or are they offering you Rounds as a special request from you?
Otherwise its definitely a Why Not scenario.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 7, 2014)

I only paid $30 to rent a 30 ton splitter. No way would i even try to do all that by hand. Hand splittin you be wore out in short order, but operating a  nice Hyd splitter well you could do that all day.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 7, 2014)

Up here you can get firewood any which way you like, rounds, split, logger cords by the truck load. Green or dried. It's much cheaper here since logging is a way of life up here. An out of work logger will often cut a cord of Ash and sell it for $80 but you will need to split it and let it dry. I'd look into a electric splitter and use that with a Fiskars if you want to save some cash. Or? There's lots of options for you... I figure I got into this wood burning thing to save as much moola as I can and so far my wood has been free, so I can justify some capital improvements if you know what I mean....


----------



## 'bert (Feb 8, 2014)

OMG that young fella just missed his knee when he cut through his jeans - close call


----------



## weatherguy (Feb 8, 2014)

I like to split myself so I can make the splits the size I like but around here wood goes for $150 a cord split and delivered. I scrounge but if I have room in my pile I'll pay.
I had 6 cords of oak in rounds that I thought I'd split by hand at my leisure but I kept getting tendonitis in my elbow and never got through it, bought an electric splitter to finish it and eventually bought a hydraulic. With the money you save you could buy a small electric splitter and try some scrounging, once you get some free wood you get addicted.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 8, 2014)

Is debarked fire wood somehow better than fire wood with the bark attached? I've never seen it offered like that.


----------



## Christopix (Feb 8, 2014)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Too bad you just can't find it, I've been lucky, I scrounged 6 cords of wood this year. Here in nj there is wood everywhere, you just got to keep your eyes open. Ask some tree cutters, Check Craig's list, all this snow and ice will bring more wood in the spring, lots of tree damage....



Ideally, I would like to be able to scrounge firewood.  Right now two things work against me trying to scrounge: my anxiety that I won't find enough good wood in time to dry for burn season, and the fact that I don't own a pickup yet.  I'd likely be able to quell my anxiety if I were able to get ahead by a couple of years, I simply don't have room.  I push it keeping a little over 6 cord here.  And I'm sure I could manage several very small loads using my Outback...  

Might be worth pulling the trigger and get a truck so I have a viable option of scrounging.


----------



## Christopix (Feb 8, 2014)

hermancm said:


> Is debarked fire wood somehow better than fire wood with the bark attached? I've never seen it offered like that.



Well, in many respects, yes.  The operation uses a machine to completely de-bark the 8 foot log before it is bucked and split.  This leaves the sap wood exposed to the air.  After being bucked and split, there is close to twice as much surface area exposed to the air.  This means that there is one less layer impeading the drying process.  The bark layer DOES after all help keep a live trees' moisture within.  And there are significantly less bugs (as most bugs seem to live in the bark layer) as well as less mess in the yard and around the hearth. 

It is a good option for folks that live in a situation where the amount of room they have on their property is limited to one years worth of firewood - drying has a better chance of taking place in the 6-8 month range.  And it costs a bunchless than kiln dried.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 8, 2014)

I bought my 78 Ford for my scrounge wood. And it's just handy to have for whatever you might need to haul. I made sure to get a long box. After having a Ford Ranger for years I just had to have the real deal!


----------



## mike van (Feb 8, 2014)

The place selling the debarked wood should be selling the bark too, as mulch.  $$$$$ in mulch these days.  The wood itself should be cleaner without the bark, and if there happened to be a really thick barked wood like locust, you'd wind up with more actual wood.  Some 25 years ago, I split 4 full cords with my Didier splitter, in a day.  Long day it was.


----------



## nrford (Feb 8, 2014)

Christopix said:


> Seriously?  That $145 was for bucked up rounds.  I paid $246.00 per cord (bought 6 cord) last early spring for this years heating season.  Mind you, everything was de-barked and split so it dried quickly and very very little mess.  I can't imagine getting rounds delivered at $73.00 per cord like you are getting there in MI!  I would jump on that deal quickly!
> 
> I think the cheapest cut and split delivery around here is $185.00 per cord and green.  And from what I've learned, that is a pretty good deal around these parts.



No, the way I took it was that you where offered a cord of pulp length wood(100") at $145. If that was the case you could buy that here for $70/cord. Not sure what a cord of unsplit rounds would run you here. My bad!


----------



## Christopix (Feb 8, 2014)

mike van said:


> The place selling the debarked wood should be selling the bark too, as mulch.  $$$$$ in mulch these days.  The wood itself should be cleaner without the bark, and if there happened to be a really thick barked wood like locust, you'd wind up with more actual wood.  Some 25 years ago, I split 4 full cords with my Didier splitter, in a day.  Long day it was.



Oh yes, they sell the bark mulch.  Pretty good operation if you think about it: charge a little more for de-barked firewood, then sell the removed bark as mulch to folks prettifying their yard.   Treehuggerfarms.com are good people, they are honest, have always been cord proud with their deliveries to me.  I simply pay well for that resource.  I think while it is expensive to buy from them, it is cheaper than buying from someone looking to pull the wool over your eyes in one way or another.


----------



## BillLion (Feb 8, 2014)

Applesister said:


> Buying rounds seems odd to me. Or selling, even.
> Here its either log or fully processed.
> If you have never bought from the treehuggers ask them if you can try a cord of their Rounds to see if you are able to split them.
> That way you can see what you are getting. Its a PITA to cut 2" off of wood too long for your stove.
> ...



Until last year I bought split wood. This year I got by on 1.5 purchased cord and a few cord I scrounged in the past year. 

Recently, I've worked out a deal with a local tree guy to buy 14-18" length rounds delivered to me for about $95 for 2 cord worth. It's green ash that will be freshly cut from a job he's got.

Advantage to him, he doesn't have to pay dump fees and for a little bit of bucking he can instead make a few bucks without having to split and store the wood for a year.

Advantage to me, I save a lot of money and I avoid bucking (I really don't enjoy that at all) and I get to split the wood (which I absolutely love to do).

Win-win -the best way to do business.


----------



## Tom Wallace (Feb 8, 2014)

Christopix said:


> Might be worth pulling the trigger and get a truck so I have a viable option of scrounging.



Is a trailer an option as well? Would be a lot cheaper than a truck I imagine. I've hauled a uhaul trailer full of rounds using my Honda Accord. It's not something I do often, though, as I'm sure it puts extra wear on a car not meant for hauling heavy stuff. I was hauling about 1 cord of green rounds and did it twice in one night.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 8, 2014)

Hell yeah! After two years, you saved enough for a decent splitter. Or one year and you can get a smaller electric splitter.
The Ryobi 4 ton I have and used before buying my hydro, did a great job.


----------



## BillLion (Feb 8, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> Hell yeah! After two years, you saved enough for a decent splitter. Or one year and you can get a smaller electric splitter.
> The Ryobi 4 ton I have and used before buying my hydro, did a great job.



Maybe I should get one instead of renting one to catch up. Did your 4 ton split most stuff? Any wood that bested it?


----------



## Christopix (Feb 8, 2014)

Tom Wallace said:


> Is a trailer an option as well? Would be a lot cheaper than a truck I imagine. I've hauled a uhaul trailer full of rounds using my Honda Accord. It's not something I do often, though, as I'm sure it puts extra wear on a car not meant for hauling heavy stuff. I was hauling about 1 cord of green rounds and did it twice in one night.



You know, I hadn't even thought of renting a trailer from Uhaul.  You pulled a cord of wood with your honda accord?  Your car must have been cussing at you something fierce!  I've contemplated getting a HD trailer but then I let that go as I don't want to find a place on my small property to store it.  I might use your idea of renting a Uhaul in the short run though.  In the long run, we are going to need a pick-up for all the work and updates we are planning for our house.  Plus, I'm getting tired of my Outback smelling terrible after bringing our garbage to the dump.  The pickup will make short order of dump runs!


----------



## weatherguy (Feb 8, 2014)

BillLion said:


> Maybe I should get one instead of renting one to catch up. Did your 4 ton split most stuff? Any wood that bested it?


 I split a few cords of mostly oak with my 5 ton homelite and it did 98% of what I had, just a couple crotches it couldn't do but I just hacked at those with my Fiskars or cut them in half to fit in the stove.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 8, 2014)

BillLion said:


> Maybe I should get one instead of renting one to catch up. Did your 4 ton split most stuff? Any wood that bested it?


Think twice before buying an expensive splitter.I rented a 30 ton for $30 about 3 years ago and im still using the wood i split.
Even the 30 ton stalled on some knots in some of those big rounds.
Granted i dont burn 24/7 but if you can split a couple cords for $30 ,a thousand for a Hyd splitter would take quite a while to recover that investment. A trailer is another story as it can be used for so many other things.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 8, 2014)

BillLion said:


> Maybe I should get one instead of renting one to catch up. Did your 4 ton split most stuff? Any wood that bested it?


That little 4 ton split almost everything I put on it. I mean I had 3' rounds of pine on that little thing and it split like a trooper.
There was only a couple times it would not split, and that was really super gnarly maple. Matter of fact, even my hydro didn't split it.
I am very pleased with the Ryobi, and it did much more than I thought it could.
I suggest a 12 gauge extension cord at minimal. That is what I used.
On larger, tough rounds, just chip away from the outside in and you will do fine. Unless your splitting a straight grained, easier splitting wood, like red oak, ash, cherry, even maple etc., on the larger rounds (24"+)you may have a tough time trying to split down the center in, just work your way from outside inward.


----------



## weatherguy (Feb 8, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Think twice before buying an expensive splitter.I rented a 30 ton for $30 about 3 years ago and im still using the wood i split.
> Even the 30 ton stalled on some knots in some of those big rounds.
> Granted i dont burn 24/7 but if you can split a couple cords for $30 ,a thousand for a Hyd splitter would take quite a while to recover that investment. A trailer is another story as it can be used for so many other things.


 
 It's $90-110 to rent a splitter around here, I called a few places before I bought mine.


----------



## paul bunion (Feb 8, 2014)

Renting a splitter might be cost effective but it forces you to do all your splitting in one session.  There is some benefit to being able to process wood at your own pace as it comes along.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 8, 2014)

I had a electric splitter for a few years starting out. I'd split with it here and there, pile it up and then stack it. It was always plugged in and was kind of a fixture by the wood racks. I only paid $230 for it and I sold it for $145 when I found a deal on a bigger badder rig. It split a lot of wood but at times you had to jog the rounds around until you found the weak point.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 8, 2014)

paul bunion said:


> Renting a splitter might be cost effective but it forces you to do all your splitting in one session.  There is some benefit to being able to process wood at your own pace as it comes along.


As i get older i want to do it all in one session cuz i need help. Its good way to get paid back from all the folks who owe you money or favors.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 8, 2014)

nrford said:


> $145 a cord almost 1/2 that  price here. I wouldn't burn wood if it cost me that much.


Same up here but hardwood is abundant and loggers sell it on the side. White Ash rounds green go for $80 a cord. You can scrounge the wood if you want to work a little harder. Wood is the biggest crop here and saw and paper mills are the biggest employers. Louisiana Pacific, Weyerhaueser, Domtar, Kimberly Clark, Georgia Pacific, Wausau, James River, potlatch and others operate mills here. Scrounging is easy.


----------



## BillLion (Feb 8, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> That little 4 ton split almost everything I put on it. I mean I had 3' rounds of pine on that little thing and it split like a trooper.
> There was only a couple times it would not split, and that was really super gnarly maple. Matter of fact, even my hydro didn't split it.
> I am very pleased with the Ryobi, and it did much more than I thought it could.
> I suggest a 12 gauge extension cord at minimal. That is what I used.
> On larger, tough rounds, just chip away from the outside in and you will do fine. Unless your splitting a straight grained, easier splitting wood, like red oak, ash, cherry, even maple etc., on the larger rounds (24"+)you may have a tough time trying to split down the center in, just work your way from outside inward.



Thank you! I'm seriously going to look into this as an alternative to periodically renting a hydro splitter. If so I'll get the cord you recommended. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Tom Wallace (Feb 8, 2014)

weatherguy said:


> It's $90-110 to rent a splitter around here, I called a few places before I bought mine.


It's about $65 per day where I live. $30 is a steal. 

I've contemplated buying one of those $300 electric splitters. People have been saying good things about them here. 

My last wood delivery I split all by hand, using a Fiskars, an 8 pound maul and a wedge. The maul and wedge is fantastic for getting large rounds into more manageable pieces that the Fiskars can take care of.


----------



## Tom Wallace (Feb 8, 2014)

Christopix said:


> You know, I hadn't even thought of renting a trailer from Uhaul.  You pulled a cord of wood with your honda accord?  Your car must have been cussing at you something fierce!



It is a V6 Accord, so it wasn't so bad. Getting started from a dead stop was definitely slow. I didn't dare to go full speed, as I knew my stopping distance was dramatically increased. I rented the 5' x 8' covered trailer from Uhaul and it was packed full both loads. They offer a 5' x 10', but I wasn't sure my car could handle pulling that much wood, so I opted for the medium trailer. They also have uncovered trailers, which are easier to load/unload, but then you probably need to secure your load with a tarp and straps.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 8, 2014)

*Here's a splitter I'd like to see but no picture.*

* Log Splitter - $750 (Rock Creek)*



























© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
Log Splitter with Ford Pinto motor. Nothing I haven't been able to split with it ever. Approx. 60 horse. Runs GREAT!! Call Curt 651-295-0640

Location: Rock Creek
do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 4266907879


posted: a month ago


updated: 13 days ago


email to friend


♥ best of


----------



## Pellet_Pete (Feb 8, 2014)

BillLion said:


> Advantage to me, I save a lot of money and I avoid bucking (I really don't enjoy that at all) and I get to split the wood (which I absolutely love to do).



Ditto that.  This thread is very timely - have been wondering about buying rounds for the stove I hope to soon install.  Sounds like I can have my fun (splitting) and save a few bucks too.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 8, 2014)

Absolutely not

That's $145 a cord for wood that you still have to do almost ALL the work on. Around here split &deliverd will run you $150, maybe a little more. If you're gonna buy wood in round form it should be at a considerable discount, like closer to 100/cord and under. Just my opinion


----------



## Tom Wallace (Feb 8, 2014)

bigbarf48 said:


> Absolutely not
> 
> That's $145 a cord for wood that you still have to do almost ALL the work on. Around here split &deliverd will run you $150, maybe a little more. If you're gonna buy wood in round form it should be at a considerable discount, like closer to 100/cord and under. Just my opinion



I think prices for split cords varies dramatically by region. Around Seattle, $150 for a cord of split wood delivered is nearly unheard of. It's often more like $180-300. Often the lower priced sellers will short you on the wood, misrepresent the type of wood, tell you it's seasoned when it's not, etc.


----------



## BillLion (Feb 8, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> That little 4 ton split almost everything I put on it. I mean I had 3' rounds of pine on that little thing and it split like a trooper.
> There was only a couple times it would not split, and that was really super gnarly maple. Matter of fact, even my hydro didn't split it.
> I am very pleased with the Ryobi, and it did much more than I thought it could.
> I suggest a 12 gauge extension cord at minimal. That is what I used.
> On larger, tough rounds, just chip away from the outside in and you will do fine. Unless your splitting a straight grained, easier splitting wood, like red oak, ash, cherry, even maple etc., on the larger rounds (24"+)you may have a tough time trying to split down the center in, just work your way from outside inward.



So it looks like Ryobi discontinued their log electric log splitter as far as I can tell. Any other brands you might recommend? Thanks. And sorry all for the topic detour.


----------



## larry3228 (Feb 8, 2014)

I enjoy splitting by hand.  Until I got my X27 a few months ago, I split it all with an 8# maul and wedges. The X27 is great for easy splits, but I use the maul on rounds the X27 can't handle.  

Processing wood is both therapy and exercise. It's a full-body, functional exercise with elements of interval training (short sprints of heavy work followed by a slightly longer period of lighter work).  When I have rounds to split, I split in the morning before work for about 30 minutes.  It is much better than going to a gym.  Seeing the racks fill with wood is very satisfying.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 9, 2014)

There are many small electric log splitters. Ask in the Gear Room, and I am sure others will chime in on other dependable brands.
I can't think of them off the top of my head.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 9, 2014)

bigbarf48 said:


> Absolutely not
> 
> That's $145 a cord for wood that you still have to do almost ALL the work on. Around here split &deliverd will run you $150, maybe a little more. If you're gonna buy wood in round form it should be at a considerable discount, like closer to 100/cord and under. Just my opinion


Maybe in pole length, but no cut rounds. Not around here anyways.


----------



## weatherguy (Feb 9, 2014)

> nrford said: ↑
> $145 a cord almost 1/2 that price here. I wouldn't burn wood if it cost me that much.


 
If I had a choice of paying $145 a cord or almost $4 gallon for oil I'd get the wood, I'd get the wood even if it was $300 cord and come out way ahead.


----------



## BillLion (Feb 9, 2014)

hermancm said:


> *Here's a splitter I'd like to see but no picture.*
> 
> * Log Splitter - $750 (Rock Creek)*
> 
> Log Splitter with Ford Pinto motor. Nothing I haven't been able to split with it ever. Approx. 60 horse. Runs GREAT!! Call Curt 651-295-0640



Watch out, that thing might blow up on you...


----------



## Christopix (Feb 9, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> Maybe in pole length, but no cut rounds. Not around here anyways.



That is where I sit with this too...


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 9, 2014)

Around here Western WI. wholesale price of hardwood is $90-110/cord in log form.  So anybody selling split full cords in the $150 range isn't making a whole lot of money for their time.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Feb 9, 2014)

nrford said:


> $145 a cord almost 1/2 that  price here. I wouldn't burn wood if it cost me that much.


 really.....just wondering, what would you heat the house with or would you just put on another jacket...or go out and sit in your car and turn on the heater.
half the price is @ $80.00 hard to believe you are getting 128 cubic ft for eighty bucks....a face cord maybe. just saying.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Feb 9, 2014)

I would go for the savings also. You could work on it at your leisure.
What's with the debarked wood. Do you know what kind it is?


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 9, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> Around here Western WI. wholesale price of hardwood is $90-110/cord in log form.  So anybody selling split full cords in the $150 range isn't making a whole lot of money for their time.


Agreed and I've thought an selling come of my wood but it doesn't seem worth it to me. The bigger sellers that have processors and buy the logs in bulk can make it work though. But I know of some wood sellers around Park Falls that cut the trees and hand split all of their Maple. They only get $45 a face cord C/S/S you haul.


----------



## Wood Duck (Feb 10, 2014)

I would buy the rounds and save the money. I like to split, so I would prefer the rounds. Split a few a day and it is a nice stress reliever. Try to split four cords in a weekend and it is a chore.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 10, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> Around here Western WI. wholesale price of hardwood is $90-110/cord in log form.  So anybody selling split full cords in the $150 range isn't making a whole lot of money for their time.



Most guys selling firewood do so either because they have woods, or run a tree business. I imagine most guys aren't buying log loads to split and sell. It's really only worth it to sell wood if your input is free


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 10, 2014)

bigbarf48 said:


> Most guys selling firewood do so either because they have woods, or run a tree business. I imagine most guys aren't buying log loads to split and sell. It's really only worth it to sell wood if your input is free


 

Well yes and no.

The real big firewood sellers are buying their logs as it is the only feasible way to put up 100's of cords.  Scrounging around just wouldn't cut it.  They generally are getting in the $225-250 range a cord, are kiln drying and can get around quarantine zones due to being certified sellers.  Gettng wood from tree services will yield a lot of wood, but will limit the amount of choice hardwoods.  For campfire wood it would be OK.

My point is that wholesale price of hardwood is pushing $100/cord if you have to buy it.


----------



## Christopix (Feb 10, 2014)

Well, here is the update:  the guy offering that deal that initiated this thread changed his tune and decided that a more fair price for bucked rounds was in the neiborhood of $175.00.  I still can't make sense of his rational - even when I pointed out to him that his regular price for split cordwood was $185.00.  Just did't get a good impression of him when I visited his yard this time around.  I kinda had the sense that he was shady enough that if I dropped my phone out of my pocket in his yard he would pocket it and/or insist it was his.  Icing on the cake was his insulation that I should be able to afford it because he knows that I photograph higher end weddings around here and elsewhere.  Needless to say, I smiled and wished him a good day.  

Turns out that one of my wedding clients' father, an old burner here in town and a respected businessman, referred me to a guy one town over from me that he has been using for the last 15 years.  He called him up for me right there and arranged for me to meet up with him this evening.  Super cool guy and while he doesn't sell firewood in the round, at $195.00 a cord, he is $250.00 cheaper than what I paid this years load.  I'll be receiving 4 cord next Friday afternoon.

So it is clear to me if I wish to get inexpensive firewood around here, I will have to being playing the game of scrounging. 

Interesting day...


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 11, 2014)

Try contacting local tree guys or excavators. They usually have a good price.


----------



## Mainewoodchucker (Feb 23, 2014)

BillLion said:


> So it looks like Ryobi discontinued their log electric log splitter as far as I can tell. Any other brands you might recommend? Thanks. And sorry all for the topic detour.




I broke down and bought a homelite . Got mine for $230ish after sale and vet discount. Have been very surprised at what it could split .

Here is one of the rounds from a rock maple I took down . Over 3 cord from that tree so far.





And the stump from the tree





And the some of what I split with the little electric







Have been pretty surprised by what the splitter can do . Has saved me a lot of pain after having a shoulder injury that prevented me from using my Fiskars .


----------



## BillLion (Feb 23, 2014)

Mainewoodchucker said:


> I broke down and bought a homelite . Got mine for $230ish after sale and vet discount. Have been very surprised at what it could split .
> 
> Here is one of the rounds from a rock maple I took down . Over 3 cord from that tree so far.
> 
> ...



That's amazing. Seems to be able to handle much more than I would have expected.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 24, 2014)

It looks like summer there. And your Homelite looks like a Ryobi. Maybe it's the same splitter with a different name.


----------



## valley ranch (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi, Haven't read all the posts, but, if you don't have a splitter it's a good idea to get one. I remember splitting by hand, I thought anyone with a splitter was a sissy, didn't take long before it became clear it was time for a splitter. 

Your splits will be exactly the size you want them, If you burn much wood, it's a must. Have fun, keep warm.

Richard


----------

